# Abbreviations?



## fftwarren (May 26, 2010)

Ok I've been reading through several of the threads on the forums and I am lost at the abbreviations used. MES, GOSM, and many others. Can someone give me the rundown on all these or at least point me to a thread that explains them. 

Thanks, Trey


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> Ok I've been reading through several of the threads on the forums and I am lost at the abbreviations used. MES, GOSM, and many others. Can someone give me the rundown on all these or at least point me to a thread that explains them.
> 
> Thanks, Trey
> 
> ...


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2010)

are we going to be able to get these working again???


----------



## fftwarren (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the link that helps


----------

